# Paw print



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Look what I got in the mail today from the Med-Vets along with a beautiful card. It's Peanut's paw print


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!! What a thoughtful and wonderful thing for them to do. I am sure you will treasure it for eternity.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, what a beautiful and heartwarming gesture. I love it. I bet you cried but I'm sure it brings you great comfort at the same time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh my, what a beautiful and heartwarming gesture. I love it. I bet you cried but I'm sure it brings you great comfort at the same time.


Yeah just a little, actually they send two left and right front paw, only scanned one in















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...what a thoughtful gesture. I've been having a hard time thinking about Peanut's passing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got all choked up seeing that, like Kimm I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around Peanut's passing. 

It's a very thoughtful gesture, one I'm sure you will cherish.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a beautiful gesture.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That was very nice & thoughtful. Where is Med-Vets? Columbus?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> That was very nice & thoughtful. Where is Med-Vets? Columbus?


Yeap there in Worthington, Columbus. Very big animal hospital, guess one of the best around here.















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

That is so nice that they sent this to you. What a nice momento and so thoughtful of them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MissNikkisMom said:


> That is so nice that they sent this to you. What a nice momento and so thoughtful of them.


I think so too, I got two cards one from our vet here and one from Med Vets today. Both cards have Goldens on it















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful thing for them to do to remember her. I love that the vets still show they care sending cards. I hope you frame that.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> What a beautiful thing for them to do to remember her. I love that the vets still show they care sending cards. I hope you frame that.


Yes they are getting framed, here is the cards


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MissNikkisMom said:


> That is so nice that they sent this to you. What a nice momento and so thoughtful of them.


I know I was kinda surprised to get the cards in the mail


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

That's so nice of them. Really thoughtful. The first day I was able to come home from work without bursting into tears after Duchy passed, I got a card in the mail from our vet and the waterworks started all over again. I was so touched as I'm sure you must have been as well. What a great memorial to Peanut!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How very thoughtful of your vet! When Jack died, I had my choice of services to cremate him. I chose one that offered a choice of ceramic urns and included a 'tile' with 2 pawprints and his name on it. I didn't have a choice with Gage (we went to a different emergency clinic) and got the usual cedar box. And never a card from our regular or ER vet. I was very disappointed. Your vet seems very thoughtful.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Animal lovers seem to speak the same language...treasure the paw prints and the memories.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a nice thing to do. I would definately frame it.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a wonderful thing to have to help remember Dear Peanut...People Do Care...The cards they sent were very touching too, she says as tears roll down her face...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> How very thoughtful of your vet! When Jack died, I had my choice of services to cremate him. I chose one that offered a choice of ceramic urns and included a 'tile' with 2 pawprints and his name on it. I didn't have a choice with Gage (we went to a different emergency clinic) and got the usual cedar box. And never a card from our regular or ER vet. I was very disappointed. Your vet seems very thoughtful.


Our local vet called on Friday and talked to DH, Hubby said the vet was crying on the phone, they really care


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

This is beautiful Heidi. My vets/oncologists did the same for Andy Farmer. It was really touching when I opened their cards; in such a short period of time they realized how much that boy meant to me. Before he passed, I made a molding of his pawprint and framed it- bought the kit at Bed Bath and Beyond. I would suggest to anyone who loves their dog, to make the pawprint...it truly is a forever keepsake.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is a wonderful way to recognize Peanut. We are much more likely to continue to use an office that shows us sympathy/empathy when we have a loss. 

When I had to have my beloved Winnie-the-Pooch put to sleep, our favorite receptionist wasn't in - it was her day off. She called the next day, after she saw I had been in just to tell me how sorry she was. She and I cried together over the phone. A few weeks later, I got a card in the mail. The vet's office had made a donation to the small no-kill shelter in our area in Winnie's name. I was deeply touched. Any wonder why I still use that vet?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> This is beautiful Heidi. My vets/oncologists did the same for Andy Farmer. It was really touching when I opened their cards; in such a short period of time they realized how much that boy meant to me. Before he passed, I made a molding of his pawprint and framed it- bought the kit at Bed Bath and Beyond. I would suggest to anyone who loves their dog, to make the pawprint...it truly is a forever keepsake.


I have a mold paw print of Spice and the vet did it for me. Yes it's a keepsake forever, I had tears in my eyes when I got the card today with Peanut's pawprints. It's nice to know people care


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When Buck died last May we took him to Rickey's to have him cremated. They did a paw print in caly, which hardened when baked. Nice tound red disk. i also got cares from my vet Y from some of the staff. It does mean so much that they care.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very special and touching, bet you will treasure that paw print, the cards are very caring and thoughtful.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That was a lovely gesture. Our vet sent us a sympathy card when we lost Ralph and Ginny - it meant so much, the feeling that our dogs were not just "a patient". I am sure you will treasure that forever. Take CareXXXXXX


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. that made me cry.. What a nice thing to do,and a nice memory for you to keep. Those cards are priceless.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's nice that your vet sent something so precious as Peanuts paw prints. When Rufus passed our vet sent a thoughtful card. The receptionist however wasn't as sympathetic-We brought Rufus in a 1/2 before his scheduled emergency appointment (made that morning) because he was taking a turn for the worst, she reminded us how we were early for our appointment and the Dr was with other patients. I had to politely (if you want to call it that) tell her that Rufus was dying and the Dr needed to see him now. My husband and I carried him in and he died later that night. The next day we went to pick up his collar she apologized for being "insensitive" She may need to rethink her career.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

How sweet is that. Makes me teary. How are you doing?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet did the same thing for both my Nikki and Goliath along with a clipping of their fur and a donation to NEEDS. I can't put into words how special those cards are.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a thoughtful gesture.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very thoughtful... made me cry yesterday!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

How thoughtful of them, you'll cherish that forever, Heidi.

~Jackie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's really nice Steve.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


>


I'm gonna have to start paying you Steve, thanks all of them are just beautiful.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Steve--

you sure work wonders.

What a great tribute to Peanut....

The paw prints they sent to you--what a beautiful remembrance of a wonderful companion!

SJ


----------

